# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Lets not forget Justin Amash.....

## UtahApocalypse

http://www.politico.com/2010/maps/#/House/2010/MI

So far were at 62.0% with 9% counted.

Another Liberty Candidate facing Victory

----------


## TheState

Paul/Amash 2016?

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

I haven't really followed his race as closely as some others.  Is he as good as B.J. Lawson as far as liberty issues are concerned?

----------


## Son of Detroit

> I haven't really followed his race as closely as some others.  Is he as good as B.J. Lawson as far as liberty issues are concerned?


Better, IMO.

----------


## TheState

Justin endorsed Ron Paul in 2008 while he was running for state house (he was 28 at the time). Ron Paul has endorsed him this time around. We got to meet him last week since we were in MI as part of the YAL Bootcamp. He is awesome, not only great philosophically, but a great politician.

Also, Tim Walberg is another potential ally in MI. He is eh on social issues, but when he was in congress, he co-sponsored RP's bill to end the IRS.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Winner!

----------


## koob

This is very exciting!  Isn't this basically like having another Ron Paul in the house?

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

Better than B.J.?  Well good then.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> This is very exciting!  Isn't this basically like having another Ron Paul in the house?


Exactly.

----------


## K466

The key is getting in the right district. Let's remember that for 2012.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

25% of votes in and Amash is at 67.6 Percent. Amazed this has not been called yet.

----------


## Baptist

> I haven't really followed his race as closely as some others.  Is he as good as B.J. Lawson as far as liberty issues are concerned?


I disagree with the other posters here.  Lawson is on record being pro Ron Paul (non interventionist) on foreign policy.  A month or two ago I made a post asking about Amash's foreign policy, and everybody attacked me.  I hope that Amash is not a neocon on foreign policy.  We'll see.

----------


## Brett

Amash is a little worse than BJ on foreign policy IIRC, but he's much more transparent.  And he's not afraid to be Mr No, and he's proved it.

----------


## angelatc

> I disagree with the other posters here.  Lawson is on record being pro Ron Paul (non interventionist) on foreign policy.  A month or two ago I made a post asking about Amash's foreign policy, and everybody attacked me.  I hope that Amash is not a neocon on foreign policy.  We'll see.


I have a friend who is friends with Amash, and I would bet everything I own that Amash isn't a war monger.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Miles has officially conceded the race to Amash

another +1 for Liberty

----------


## georgiaboy

So awesome.  What a night.

----------


## Travlyr

> I have a friend who is friends with Amash, and I would bet everything I own that Amash isn't a war monger.


Cool! And it looks like he is a winner!!

----------


## TheState

> Miles has officially conceded the race to Amash
> 
> another +1 for Liberty


Awesome, hopefully Tim Walberg can pull it off and join Justin.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Congratulations to Justin!

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

We need others like Justin to run !

----------


## Michigan11

Amash is exactly what we are fighting for in this movement. Congrats Justin and congrats to our movement.

This is awesome..

----------


## surf

can 2 (perhaps 3 if you include Jones) congressmen build an anti-[Obama's] -war [fiscally responsible] republican wing of the house?

edit: it's exciting to see what "one of us" can get done (or undone) in congress to advance liberty in the next two years. 

Of all the new folks in the House, we know that we (and the people in his Michigan district) have the best by far

----------


## Aratus

Justin Amash 4 President.

----------


## timosman

> Justin Amash 4 President.


Amash 2024

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Justin Amash 4 President.


Justin Amash for prison is more likely.

----------

